# I Bought a Car (Ain't She a Beaut'.)



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

LOL. Toy Car. Any ideas on what it was for, when it was made, and what company it is from? Flea-market find, very cheap as one wheel is missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As you can see, I had a little fun with this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bottom.Front (more clear.)Back.Side missing wheel. Anyone know much on these?


----------



## MuddyMO (Oct 8, 2015)

Almost looks like a pencil sharpener I had as a kid


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a vintage pencil-sharpener car. It's much bigger than this, and there is no hole to put the pencil or slot for the blade.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 8, 2015)

Maybe, for an oversized Monopoly game piece! There's a huge market for toy cars. It is a Oldsmobile touring car, the Beverly Hillbillies featured a stripping down one for their old truck.  My son has a nice collection, from Hubley to Hot Wheels, but not that one, question: Bear , does the wheels turn?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info!And, no, the wheels don't turn. I had thought, "Monopoly," when I picked it up. It's the second toy vehicle in my collection (first is a much larger 1940s Shell fuel-tanker I had dug.)


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2015)

I guess no marking any where?  Can't tell..is the paint original does it seem? It is cast iron right? If no markings would be really hard to tell if it was a toy or what it may have been...yep I do love how you incorporated it into the post card! []  JAMIE


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 16, 2015)

No marking, and I think that paint is original. It appears to be cast-iron. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## logueb (Oct 16, 2015)

It appears to be diecast, but from the silvery color beneath the paint I'm thinking pot-metal. Just a guess though.  Like those vintage cap pistols were made of. Great little car.  Buster


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks, Buster, but any ideas on age?


----------

